
Women Did Everything Right. Then Work Got ‘Greedy.’ - vonseel
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/26/upshot/women-long-hours-greedy-professions.html
======
solidsnack9000
It pains me to see an article where we are asked to sympathize with the plight
of a successful pair of NYC lawyers. What is going through the mind of the
author of such an article? Are these at risk people who need our help?

~~~
vonseel
I think you are missing the point. But I agree, a pair of big city lawyers was
not the best example the author could have used to make his argument.

~~~
neonate
Her argument.

